# Couplers HO scale



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a ton of 80's freight cars that have old plastic couplers I want to switch to Kadee #5's magnetics

what is the proper way to mount these coupler boxes on the car?

My store guy has been gone for weeks and I cant find self tapping or plastic scares small enough (other than kadee screws that are not self tapping)

so I just used super glue....not sure if there is a better way?

cheer
-Tap


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You always want to mount them with a screw if possible, the loads can pull them apart if you intend to run long trains. Small screws are a bear to find but when I do find a source, I'll buy them out.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Athearn Coupler*

I have an Athearn HO RTR 50' Gondola w/Scrap Load, Chessie/B&O #2 
[ATH74852] that needs a new coupler. The Athearn web site says it has McHenry scale knuckle spring couplers installed on it. What exact one do I need for this? I see on searches: McHenry 450, 412, 212, 41 and others. I'm not sure which exact one to purchase.
Thanks for help.
Lenny


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the Kadee #5 is a drop in fit.


----------

